# 4" tape worm anglehead 4 sale



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

New 4" tape worm anglehead for sale used for 2 jobs .if interested pm me


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Why would u wanna sell it? I might be interested, I will shoot u a pm when I have some extra coin.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Works good guess just used to my 3 1/2 " head .pm me ill make you a deal u cant refuse only had it about 3 weeks from allwall.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I know a guy who had one and sold it. Didn't like it because it left a lot of pock marks. But, when I asked if he adjusted the head, he wouldn't answer me... he sold it to a local auto-tool place. I know what they paid for it, and what they are selling it for. Too much!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I adjusted mine first day .now runs nice


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Was it leaving to much mud with the factory settings?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Too little had almost no rock went to 15 thousandths rock and it leaves a nice coat .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Fat blades on those tapeworm heads!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So you had to turn yours in, and sound like the other guys head needed to have his turned out.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*New 4" Tapeworm Head*

I must have got lucky as my new one seems to leave the exact right amount. I will say that they are a handful to use new, but after 2 houses, I seem to be getting the hang of it. Certainly more technique involved than my Columbias. Anyway, wish I had seen this before I purchased it, may have saved some coin.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

croozer said:


> I must have got lucky as my new one seems to leave the exact right amount. I will say that they are a handful to use new, but after 2 houses, I seem to be getting the hang of it. Certainly more technique involved than my Columbias. Anyway, wish I had seen this before I purchased it, may have saved some coin.


Sounds like your having a good run croozer, I didn't really like mine, The wire that holds it on was all slack so it just flopped about on the mudrunner, Couldn't seem to tighten or adjust to get it right and it tended to leak a bit through the frames and I found it slower run, Did make a nice coat though right from new, The huge thick blades look like they would last a long time.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

If anybody is interested still for sale


----------

